# Can we share with one ovary?



## tony863 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi All,

My very first post so be gentle. My name is Tony and my wife's name is Zoe. We have a little boy called Lewis who will be four in April. When Zoe was pregnant with our first child (before Lewis), the baby grew within the ovary. The ovary ruptured and we lost both the baby and the ovary. Then, after fertility treatment, she got pregnant with Lewis and somehow, our little miracle came along 

After two years, Zoe got pregnant with our second child, but unfortunately, she had an ectopic rupture and was rushed into surgery. We lost that child along with the fallopian tube.

So, after all that, on one side, we have a tube and on the other, we have an ovary but no tube!

My wife and I would very much like to have another child but are well aware that most egg sharing programmes exclude donors who only have one ovary. That said, we have heard of it and this is where your help would be priceless.

Does anyone know any clinics that cater for donors with one ovary? Additionally, I would appreciate any info at all, no matter how small it may be.

Hope I'm not being a pain

Kind Regards

Tony


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi tony

welcome to fertility friends

I am sorry to hear all that yourself and zoe has been through   

I am not sure on this, but many clinics i think would be dubious.

I have one ovary and was turned down for eggsharing by care and also jessops due to only having one ovary, to share you need to produce 8 follies at least and whatever you produce are then shared so if 8 eggs that means 4 each

There would be a battery of tests to do prior to this obviously, i think the best thing to do would be to ring around the clinics you are interested in, its about 3 or 4 yrs since i applied for egg sharing and theres advances in medicine/ivf protocols all the time so you may find a clinic that will accept you and zoe for eggsharing



Emxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

so you have one ovary with tube,and one without tubeam i right??


----------



## tony863 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Em, kind words indeed.

Any other info would be appreciated.

Ok, to clear up any uncertainty....On one side, there is just a tube on its own. The ovary was removed form the first pregnancy. On the other side, there is just an ovary. The tube was removed when the egg ruptured.

We really really appreciate your advice guys, keep it coming.

thanks very much


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Not sure if you can share with one ovary.  we applied to egg share before christmas but on my scan they found a cyst on one of my ovaries which was basically stopping it working.

they said that even though I had enough follicles on the Ok ovary they wanted me to get the cyst removed to see if the function of the other ovary could be recovered as they were not keen on putting me through for egg share and relying on only one ovary to produce enough eggs to share.

I am now waiting to hear from then again having had the cyst removed.

Goodluck


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Unfortunatly I don't know of any clinic that will take someone who has one ovary   All the clinics that I've had their brochure from, (I've had 12 info packs in total) it say's the woman must have both ovaries.

Sorry I can't give you more positive news.   You could phone around all the clinics in the UK that do egg share, but I think the response won't be the desired one you want. I do hope I'm proved wrong.

Good luck

Vicki x


----------

